# Xterra vs. FJ...?



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

now that i'm getting back into mountain biking and the mighty dodge with it's monstrous 98rwhp which is pretty much useless going up hills, i'm torn between the X and the FJ,.. both have their pros and cons..... i have test driven both and liked them a ton more then the 4door wrangler and the liberty so those are 100% off the table.. dang it!









what do you guys think...


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

I've been a huge fan of the Xterra from day one, although once I saw the FJ at the auto show before its release i thought it was a great looking rig. After getting used to it on the road for a couple years now I now think the FJ looks kinda like a Tonka truck, or put another way, the plastic H2 done right!
I would love either one in my garage but my heart goes towards the tired and true Xterra, if for nothing else, because it has earned its stripes and has proven reliability in the dirt. It also seems to have a bit more utility than the FJ, if that matters to you...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm in to camping and would like to get in to light to medium off roading. I've heard there are sand duns near where i live too... a buddy said the MPG's aren't to bad on the X, but gas is gas and either way it's going in to the tank. i like the tonka truck look but i heard this is the 2010 is the last year of the JF's 3/4 year run? and the X has been around since 2000 and doesn't look like it's going away anytime soon


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

X.. vs.. FJ

gas mileage
interior space
hp/tq
towing
approach
ground clearance

new/used
if used, things to look for.. what mileage


...i am about done with the neon.. i'm looking a lot harder now then i was before


----------



## fatmike14 (Mar 1, 2009)

don't get a first gen. x if you go used. The newer models (2005 and up) have a much better motor. I have a 2007 and really like it. 4wd capabilities are great with the x and it will tow up to 5000# but you will bottom out the rear suspension on a bumpy road with that much weight on the hitch. Most guys towing that much weight beef up the rear end with tow specific suspension such as air bags or bump stops at the least. I tow a 6x10 trailer with about 3000# on it with no problems at all.

The x drives like a truck..not something to rip down a twisty road by any means. acceleration is more than adequate but brakes are on the spongy side ride out of the box. Mine has 36k on it now without any problems. The truck really keeps it simple with a ton of plastic everywhere which is a good and a bad thing depending on what you want to do with it. My average mpg is around 14-15city 18hwy which isn't that great but there is worse. 

The seats are a bit firm in the x but easy to get used to and passengers often complain about difficulty getting in the back doors because of the height and the rear wheel wells. All in all only minor complaints but no deal breakers here. I was considering trading mine in for another one or the new toyota 4runner which has some more bells and whistles but not enough to justify the price difference. I never cared for or owned an FJ so I can't really help you there...Just couldn't get over the looks of the fj tonka truck


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

my toy car weighs in at about 3400lbs.... thank you for the insight mike!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont know, 7 years and i'm sooo tired of the neon and need something more "me"


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Easiest decision ever. Xterra all the way. 

Superior Nissan reliability (we had an 04 Xterra and an 04 Frontier with NO issues at all), WAY better looks, and it won't accelerate uncontrollably and kill you. Xterra is better off road too if properly equipped (although this is debatable).

Please know that I am biased as I hate Toyota ever since I had a 2006 Tacoma. I would take your Neon any day of the week over anything Toyota currently has to offer. Now if looking used, pre-2005 Toyotas are solid and bullet proof.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

what do you mean by properly equipped?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

4x4, locking diffs, etc...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i wonder about that locking diff. ..their website says the X.Offroad is the only model with that option...An FJ dealer my buddy talked to said they all have the locking diff and all the wires are in the dashboard but they just doesn't have the switch. i wonder if that's the case with the X...?


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> ...and it won't accelerate uncontrollably and kill you...


Just hit the clutch! What's wrong with people?  :madman:

OK, sorry for the threadjack...back to the regular scheduled programming...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

post #9: not a bad subject to bring up. was the JF affected by the recall?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kootenanny said:


> Just hit the clutch! What's wrong with people?  :madman:
> 
> OK, sorry for the threadjack...back to the regular scheduled programming...


Hard to do with an auto...

And even with a manual, I'm sorry, but I am not "OK" with have that happen. Hit the clutch and blow the motor. That's perfectly acceptable.

Not all FJs come with lockers. The Offroad models do. Granted they are electric lockers and only on the rear, so it's cheaper and better to buy just a plain old 4x4 X or FJ and put air lockers on the front and back diffs.

I am not sure if FJs were on the recall list or not. But I know Tacomas aren't and my buddy's 2007 Tacoma did the accelerate thing twice. It was an auto. He threw it into neutral each time and the rev limited killed the engine. No damage, but still scary. He now drives a Silverado and is much happier.

I'm just saying that I sold my 2006 Tacoma TRD Off-Road (FJ SUV based on this) and got a 2004 Nissan Frontier (X based on this). And we had an Xterra. Both the Nissan were infinitely more solidly built interior, exterior, and mechanics than that Toyota. And don't even get me started on Toyotas "Customer Service" when your brand new truck has issues. Put over $1000 into that truck "out of warranty" before it had 10k miles on it. Both Nissans never had a problem. Took the Frontier to 80k before selling it for my Forester, and we gave the Xterra back to my mother-in-law and she still has it. Going strong with no issues.

Like I said, to each their own, but for me as someone with a lot of experience with each vehicle, I would take a Nissan ANY DAY over a Toyota.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Reading my post above it is obvious that I am biased in this discussion as I hate Toyota. So I will simply say to take my advice with a grain of salt (even though it's all true) and test both vehicles. Then go with the one you like.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Have had a FJ for 2 years , almost 100,000 miles and has been great . Locking diff , dont leave home without it . 22 MPG average highway , couldnt tell you about city , dont live in one . FJ's were not affected by the recall , ours works flawlessly .


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Owned a 98 and 01 Tacoma xtra cab 4x4 and an 01 xterra. Both were trouble free and fun to drive. The edge goes to Toyota as far as customer service goes. I just bought my 01 Tacoma w/ 149k miles on it and it was effected by the frame recall. I took it to my local dealer, they inspected it, it failed due to rust holes in the frame, and they ordered me a NEW frame and a whole sheet of parts FREE OF CHARGE. I am like the fourth owner and they didn't care. You would never know that the frame was damaged.

The new Xs do have some issues such as weak rear springs and the early 2nd gens had some engine issues. Every manufacturer had issues, its how they handle them that set them apart.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i didn't feel save in either of the 2 or 4door wranglers, the Library felt way to high centered and cramped. the last Grand Cherokee i test drove ate more gas on an 15mile highway ride between town and base then the firehawk.. the chevy TB, grand cherokee and land cruisers seem too expensive and a bit larger then what i want. after the 4 recent test drives i liked the practicality of the JF and X. they both felt more like i could live in them for a week or two while out mountain biking. MPG's does play a part. i've had my eyes on both the FJ and X for a while, the time is coming to get rid of the neon, it struggles enough going through the mountains and even worse with a 40pound mountain bike on the back.... i'm looking at everything, looking between the specs, the FJ is a bit smaller then the X but weighs more, the X has a bigger fuel tank and safety features are equally comparable... as far as transmission? the auto is more expensive with the X, i don't know about the FJ. there isn't an option tab for a manual on their website.. i can go either way... i don't now what is best for off roading? i would probably lean more towards a manual but sometimes i just want to turn the key and go... one thing that is for sure sticking out to me on the X is 4doors...i'm on the fence with both... more/longer test drives are needed for sure


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm a bit biased. Get the Xterra. I test drove an FJ before I bought my Xterra, and I felt like I was driving a panel wagon with no windows. Visibility was piss poor. Getting in and out of the back seat was difficult for my 12 year old daughter too, and my Xterra back seat has more room. Also, the FJ's from 2008 and earlier were prone to frame / body cracking on the engine bay inner fendors.

Anyway, Xterra all the way:









Hauls bikes perfectly fine (Thule Ridgeline hitchmount rack)


















Hauls my other toys:













































A few modifications later:


















Shrockworks front bumper, AJ's Offroad Sliders, PRG upper control arms and Radflow 2.5 coilovers with shackle lift on rear suspension for a 2" lift, 285/70/17 tires, Recon 12,500 lb winch with Amsteel blue cable, Hella Ralleye 4000 Eurobeam driving lights.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a sick X... I love it when they're lifted and have the bumper


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i took another FJ out at lunch. this one had a small lift, auto w/locker. tomorrow i'm going to take out an X that is down the road at another dealership. just test driving, not buying anything yet. the Fj had over 50k and the shack(< small shack/office at used lot) wanted 25k or it. the guy said some lady tried to get it for 20k in hand but the dude said no? over all particular one felt good. looking more in depth i didn't mind the blind spots to much, i just angled the passenger side mirror. (if i go with the FJ i have ideas in my mind to help aid in the blind spots) as far as the back seats and getting in and out, and yes i'm short tongue.gif i figure i'm not the one who will be sitting back there and who ever sits behind me usually gets plenty of leg room anyway. power was good, the short highway loop i/we were on took us up part of the highway and it felt 10x stronger then the 98fwhp neon... tomorrow i''ll be taking out an X that's down the road at another dealership, then this weekend a few more longer highway tests .... lots of youtube videos and other forums with good info on the FJ vs. X .... as of now, the FJ is ahead with available aftermarket parts, value, more available option in the truck then the X, toyota's offroad history. only real down side i can pin point right now is the same with the X, both eat gas like the firehawk and the FJ says it requires premium fuel. either way you still have to put fuel in the car to get to point a to b....

maybe i'll be a single guy with 3 vehicles


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> i took another FJ out at lunch. this one had a small lift, auto w/locker. tomorrow i'm going to take out an X that is down the road at another dealership. just test driving, not buying anything yet. the Fj had over 50k and the shack(< small shack/office at used lot) wanted 25k or it. the guy said some lady tried to get it for 20k in hand but the dude said no? over all particular one felt good. looking more in depth i didn't mind the blind spots to much, i just angled the passenger side mirror. (if i go with the FJ i have ideas in my mind to help aid in the blind spots) as far as the back seats and getting in and out, and yes i'm short tongue.gif i figure i'm not the one who will be sitting back there and who ever sits behind me usually gets plenty of leg room anyway. power was good, the short highway loop i/we were on took us up part of the highway and it felt 10x stronger then the 98fwhp neon... tomorrow i''ll be taking out an X that's down the road at another dealership, then this weekend a few more longer highway tests .... lots of youtube videos and other forums with good info on the FJ vs. X .... as of now, the FJ is ahead with available aftermarket parts, value, more available option in the truck then the X, toyota's offroad history. only real down side i can pin point right now is the same with the X, both eat gas like the firehawk and the FJ says it requires premium fuel. either way you still have to put fuel in the car to get to point a to b....
> 
> maybe i'll be a single guy with 3 vehicles


FWIW , we paid 27 for ours , new , 0 miles .


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

FWIW, the new (2010) FJs now use regular gas and get one mpg better than the old ones.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*What about a 4th or 5th gen 4runner?*

just wondering if you scraped um off your short list..


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

for an unknown reason, im just not a fan of the 4runner. great truck i'm sure, but to me it seems it's more of a fit if i had a family to haul around... it's still a close race between the two, a few more longer test drives are needed


----------



## kalvin06 (Jun 20, 2009)

FYI The FJ can take regular gas as well, the computer will adjust the timing depending on the grade of gas (with a knock sensor the computer moniters). I have an FJ but only had it for a short amount of time. I am very happy with it but if you have people sitting in the back it could get aggrevating (my old truck that I traded in had suicide doors in the extended cab so I'm used to it). The only major grip I have is the fuel tank is rather small, its capacity in the normal full to e line is around 15 or 16 gallons...kind of small for a vehicle that gets 17-21mpg. But that just means my lazy a$$ has to stop and fill it up a little sooner.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Our FJ runs fine on regular grade fuel .


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'v been reading about the FJ running fine on regular on the fjcruiserforms.com, premium if running a supercharger and pulling heavy'ish items... i'm not the one sitting in the back of the either so it's not really an issue over all to me on the back seats. just who ever sits behind me will usually get more leg room because i'm short(5'6'').... i didn't get a chance to get to the dealer ship to test drive the X since the last time about 2 years ago....


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Its a better engine in the Xterra and runs on regular. One of the selling points for me was the extra power for towing.

As far as availability of aftermarket parts goes; you'd be surprised. There are more and more vendors making parts for them all the time, including several owners who started small cottege industries after they made parts for their own xterra and realized they could sell them to other owners. (google up Maxterra bumper or DepHep rack)

The end all, be all internet source of knowlege on the second generation Xterra is here;
http://www.thenewx.org

If you go with the FJ and its a '08 or older just be sure to have the body inspected for cracks like I mentioned, because there really is no fix for that.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

dang this is a tough decision. this is nothing like it was when i picked up my '95 firehawk... it wasn't like flipping the coin on a camaro SS... i knew exactly what i wanted.. the neon was a " i needed a car " situation....


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been in the FJ's and there are just too many blind spots. The suv seems to have alot going for it but I have to be able to see out.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I bought a 2010 FJ, more power, more fuel economy.

I think they are both great vehicles. For me it was a size issue. If you want to fit 4 adults, probably best to go Xterra. I wanted the smallest WB I could get and still be able to lock a bike inside, plus coming off a T100 and a 1989 Toy Xcab, I was partial to Toyota. 

I have the 6sp, and it is actually amazingly fun to drive. Very impressed with the BFG tires that came stock (for street driving).

Army Green FTW!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

pictures?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

rdhfreethought said:


> I bought a 2010 FJ, more power, more fuel economy.


While it may be up 19hp from before, at 259 hp, it still doesn't have as much power as the Xterra (265 hp on regular gas), and has about 200 pounds more curb weight.

So it may be close, and both are good vehicles, and call me biased, but I still prefer the Xterra. The deal killer for me with the FJ was the lack of visibility from the driver's seat.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> An FJ dealer my buddy talked to said they all have the locking diff and all the wires are in the dashboard but they just doesn't have the switch. i wonder if that's the case with the X...?


1. Definitely NOT the case with the X.
2. Almost definetly not the case with FJ.

Lockers come on off-road models. Those models usually have a different axle than the standard, with a different drive ratio. This is better for off-roading.

FWIW, I looked at the X when I bought my Frontier. Nissan all the way.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I run my*



shwinn8 said:


> i'v been reading about the FJ running fine on regular on the fjcruiserforms.com, premium if running a supercharger and pulling heavy'ish items... i'm not the one sitting in the back of the either so it's not really an issue over all to me on the back seats. just who ever sits behind me will usually get more leg room because i'm short(5'6'').... i didn't get a chance to get to the dealer ship to test drive the X since the last time about 2 years ago....


4runner on 89. I do have some intake mods and a cat-back on it. I "think" it runs better then on regular.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

the Xterra is ahead as of yesterday...


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a huge Toyota fan, presently have a 04 4runner. Pretty much all toyota my whole driving life.

If these are your choices I hate to say it but I would get the Nissan Xterra. They have more model history with no major problems which I cant say for the FJ. FJ has fender rips, frame problems, and biggest for me since safety is huge, visibility. The visibility out of the FJ is so bad I wouldn't even want to be a passenger in one. I also think they are ugly as butt.

Go Xterra in this race.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

I hope ya get a proper 6-speed manual regardless of which one you choose! Thankfully, both the FJ and Xterra are available with a proper manual transmission 

I've driven the FJ and it's hellish driving with those blind spots. Also, the back seats aren't really for humans to sit in. Sadly, I drove one with the 5-speed autotragic.

I've never driven an Xterra so I can't have any input on that.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

educate me a little more on the locking rear.diff..., i know what it does it locks the diff so equal torque is applied to both wheels, but how does it compare to a non locking rear in an off road setting depending on terrain?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

The original FJ-40 was one heck of a fine vehicle. The recent FJ release is a perverted example living off the original name. 

When this vehicle was a concept it was stated as direct competition for the SUVs and the Honda Element. I was in full support of the vehicle until I saw one in person at an auto show thinking to myself how could anyone screw up such a simple design. It in no way compares to the original, an Xterra, the Element or even my 96 Cherokee. As such I decided to keep my cash. 

I know some of those that love the FJ will flame me for the above. I'm fine with that as even they know the original FJ series vehicles are more capable with more utility.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

have you considered a truck over an SUV? I love being able to just throw my muddy crap in the back of my truck and not worrying about getting my interior dirty(Call me nuts but I like to keep my rides clean.) I have a Yakima bedhead bike rack on my Tundra and I couldnt be happier.

With that being said, I would choose the FJ Cruiser over an xterra. The FJ has better off-road capabilities(better suspension and more power.)
heres a few links comparing the two:

http://www.insideline.com/toyota/fj...j-cruiser-vs-2006-nissan-xterra-off-road.html

http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f0d0b68


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Hard to do with an auto...
> 
> And even with a manual, I'm sorry, but I am not "OK" with have that happen. Hit the clutch and blow the motor. That's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> ...


As far as toytas customer service goes, my 2010 Toyta Tundra has a lifetime powertrain warranty on it. Tough to beat that......just keep track of service records. 
I have 2 nissan pathfinders, one 1995, one 1996, and both run great. Nissan and Toyota are both solid quality. But I love my tundra.


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> educate me a little more on the locking rear.diff..., i know what it does it locks the diff so equal torque is applied to both wheels, but how does it compare to a non locking rear in an off road setting depending on terrain?


If you're going to get into mild to moderate off roading, you'll definitely want the locker. The locker shines when you're going slow over obstacles and you lift a tire...any tire. With a non-locked truck, the diagonally opposed tires will just spin in the air and you will go nowhere. A locker overcomes this and the tire with traction will move you forward.

You can get aftermarket lockers, like ARBs, but this will run you about $1000-$1500 per axle to have them installed.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm not too big on pick up trucks, big ones anyway. if i was to get one i would probably look at smaller ones like a Colorado, Frontier or a tundra


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

gsxunv04 said:


> As far as toytas customer service goes, my 2010 Toyta Tundra has a lifetime powertrain warranty on it. Tough to beat that......just keep track of service records.
> I have 2 nissan pathfinders, one 1995, one 1996, and both run great. Nissan and Toyota are both solid quality. But I love my tundra.


Yeah, my Toyota Tacoma did too. But they wouldn't honor it. This is too long of a story to go into here, but moral of the story, a warranty is nothing but a piece of paper. It takes a person to back it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

shwinn8 said:


> X.. vs.. FJ
> 
> gas mileage
> interior space
> ...


FJ Owner here. 2007 2wd.. and i have the locking diff and auto limited slip. I only offroad with my bike, so i didnt want 4wd.

Gas mileage sucks... i never get better than 20mph on the highway
Interior space isnt great either.. The floor is high, especially in the trunk area due to the increased ground clearance for offroading
engine power is great. Quite better than most SUVs ive driven
Yes, there are huge blind spots, nothing that truly bothers me
No, the FJ is not part of the toyo recalls

I do love my FJ, great looking truck and built great. Its not your average looking truck and cant tell you how many compliments I get with it. I only have about 20k miles on mine. I bought it used, in jan of 2009 with 13k miles for $19k.


----------



## JohnsD90 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like my 97 4runner 5 speed i would reccomend that way over the xterra, i like the FJ too, but me and my friend got it stuck in a ditch last night, so right now im not to happy with the FJ.


----------



## Habits76 (Aug 13, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> i'm not too big on pick up trucks, big ones anyway. if i was to get one i would probably look at smaller ones like a Colorado, Frontier or a tundra


Tundras are full sized now, and honeslty the fuel mileage between the suv's you are looking at and a full sized truck almost the same. The FJ has alot of history but I really don't care for the new models plus you have to run premium fuel in them. So my vote is the Exterra, but I would look at some full size trucks as well.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i meant tacoma... my bad


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> i meant tacoma... my bad


This I can say 100% to stay FAR away from. My Tacoma (2006 TRD Off-Road) was BY FAR the worst vehicle I have ever owned. Which was a huge upset to me since it was my dream ride. Sold it after many repairs (NOT covered under warranty) with 12,000 miles on the clock and took a $4,000 loss). I have a buddy that had two (2005 and 2007 for work) and they were BY FAR the worst he has ever had. I have another friend with a 2006 and he hates his too. Just can't get out from under it so he's stuck. Bottom line is Toyota, especially the trucks, are not what they once were. Which is as much a shame as it is a fact.

If you look at a small(er) truck, the Frontier is the only way to go IMO. My Tacoma was a joke for a truck. Both my '99 Ranger and my '04 Frontier were far superior is build quality, ride comfort, reliability, and fuel economy. Now, 2004 and older Tacomas are beasts, and I would take one of those in a second over the new ones. Or an FJ for that matter.

Anyways dude, just pick a car. Both are infinitely better than your Neon, so what are you waiting for? HAHAHA


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

> Both are infinitely better than your Neon, so what are you waiting for? HAHAHA


i'm chopping way,, i want to pay off 1 of 3 bills before buying anything. not to much longer to go


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> i'm chopping way,, i want to pay off 1 of 3 bills before buying anything. not to much longer to go


Props to you for this! :thumbsup:

In this case, take your time. You, unlike most people, are going about it the correct way.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i learned the hard way to not act on impulse buying and to do as much research as possible


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

love my FJ. Carries many bikes... (two on roof and two on rear spare tire mount. It has taken me on many road trips and far away races. One thing you must keep into concideration for our mtb life style is the fact that it has no rugs... (no sure if the X does)









off roading...









jeep recovery...









and it tows my 22ft motion open fisherman with no issues...









it has a rough country 3" lift with Maxxis 33" Mud tires.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

how much does the boat&trailer weigh ?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

gsxunv04 said:


> With that being said, I would choose the FJ Cruiser over an xterra. The FJ has better off-road capabilities(better suspension and more power.)
> heres a few links comparing the two:


Laughably wrong. With 265 hp running on regular gas, the Xterra has more power than the FJ. The suspension better on the FJ? Again, not really. Both have a lot of room for improvement really.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

> educate me a little more on the locking rear.diff..., i know what it does it locks the diff so equal torque is applied to both wheels, but how does it compare to a non locking rear in an off road setting depending on terrain?





resonance4x4 said:


> If you're going to get into mild to moderate off roading, you'll definitely want the locker. The locker shines when you're going slow over obstacles and you lift a tire...any tire. With a non-locked truck, the diagonally opposed tires will just spin in the air and you will go nowhere. A locker overcomes this and the tire with traction will move you forward.
> 
> You can get aftermarket lockers, like ARBs, but this will run you about $1000-$1500 per axle to have them installed.


I wouldn't consider a locker to be essential for offroading. I've been offroading for years and years with open diffs (front and rear) on my old jeeps and on my old Isuzu Amigo. I did add an ARB to the Amigo, but that was mostly due to the deep Kentucky and Georgia mud that I was constantly out in. My later Isuzu Rodeo was wheeled very hard, and it only had a limited slip rear differential and no lockers.

All models of the Xterras have Active Brake Limited Slip (ABLS) that acts on both the front and rear. It seems to work fairly well on my SE in both deep sand and mud.

But mostly its about learning how to drive and where your limits are, and how to get unstuck if you get stuck. Even a fully locked out rock crawler can get stuck, you've got to be prepared for that and have the right recovery gear (hi-lift jack, tow strap, shovel, winch, ect.) That just goes with the territory.

But if you want a locking differential, get the Xterra Offroad model, which has an electronically locking rear differential that is activated by a button on the dash, but limited to low range only if I recall.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> Laughably wrong. With 265 hp running on regular gas, the Xterra has more power than the FJ. The suspension better on the FJ? Again, not really. Both have a lot of room for improvement really.


Laughably wrong? a little dramatic, dont you think?

xterra: 261 hp @ 5,600 rpm 281 lb-ft of torque @ 4,000 rpm (http://www.nissanusa.com/xterra/specifications.html)
FJ: 260 hp @ 5600 rpm; 271 lb.-ft. @ 4400 rpm (http://www.toyota.com/fjcruiser/specs.html)


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> Laughably wrong. With 265 hp running on regular gas, the Xterra has more power than the FJ. The suspension better on the FJ? Again, not really. Both have a lot of room for improvement really.


F
The 2010 xterra has 261 HP not 265. The FJ has 260.....Wow 1 extra HP, that sure is a deal breaker.....Nice FJ Red tomato, and nice Xterra GpzGuy. Both are great vehicles and are capable of suiting the average mans needs as far as offroading is concerned.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm... wonder why its down 4 horse. My '08 listed with 265 hp.

But it isn't the amount of the difference, its that a paid for magazine review would claim that the FJ had more power than the Xterra, unless they were comparing it to the first generation models. They were also measuring acceleration while using the automatic slushbox version. Nobody buys an automatic to be quick. Personally I wanted it for ease of towing as I've replaced too many clutches in my lifetime. Anyway, the gearing and shifting in the 5-speed slushbox is really slow.... torquey in low rpm but slow.

Something else that I read in that review that caught my eye:


> The FJ's otherwise conservative tuning disappears when the four-wheel drive is engaged. With the front axle turning, stability control is switched off and drivers are free to spin tires and slide sideways with reckless abandon. Get it in the sand and it comes to life with plenty of power and willingness to rotate on the throttle.


Is that true? The stability control is automatically switched off in 4x4? Can it be turned back on? On the Xterra, you can disable the electronic stability control at any time with the push of a button, and its off automatically in low range, but I'm telling you, from personal experience driving on many miles of winter snow and ice covered roads that the stability control is a good thing to have while in 4x4. It saved me from wrapping around a tree last winter while towing my friends hunting boat.

My biggest gripe with the Xterra was the junk OEM tires it came with.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

My tundra's stability control is turned off when in 4 wheel, I am pretty sure it is so when you are offroad and you are likely to rock side to side the side curtain air bags do not deploy. Are you talking about traction control or stability control when you said it kept you from wrapping around a tree on icey roads?


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> All models of the Xterras have Active Brake Limited Slip (ABLS) that acts on both the front and rear.
> 
> But if you want a locking differential, get the Xterra Offroad model, which has an electronically locking rear differential that is activated by a button on the dash, but limited to low range only if I recall.


FJ's have the same. As far as off road ability of an X or FJ, I think it's a wash. They both have IFS front, solid axle rear, rear lockers, traction control (which I hear is pretty good on the FJ and I assume the same on the X), and about the same ground clearance. Neither one is leaps and bounds ahead of the other.

I consider a locker a must for any vehicle with IFS.

This truck started out completely stock and as I started hitting tougher trails, the transformation began. First it was sway bar disconnects, then armor, then ARBs front and rear, then SAS. Lockers are like the easy button.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> how much does the boat&trailer weigh ?


not sure the exact weigh, but at least 3k lbs with boat, trailer, and mercury 225 outboard motor.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have a rear locker on my 00 4runner*



shwinn8 said:


> educate me a little more on the locking rear.diff..., i know what it does it locks the diff so equal torque is applied to both wheels, but how does it compare to a non locking rear in an off road setting depending on terrain?


it can only be used in 4 wheel low b/c both wheels have to be on the ground for it to be effective. Otherwise if you have one wheel down it will rip up the rear end.

I dont know if ill ever use it but its nice to have.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Love the FJs! Is there a solid front axle option for them?


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

jrm said:


> it can only be used in 4 wheel low b/c *both wheels have to be on the ground *for it to be effective. Otherwise if you have one wheel down it will rip up the rear end.


One of the functions of the locker is to maintain traction and forward momentum precisely when one of the wheels on the same axle leaves the ground. With the locker engaged both wheels spin at the same speed. With an open or limited slip, once a wheel is in the air you lose all drive to the wheel on the ground.

What you probably don't want to do with a locker is engage it a solid surface and try to turn the vehicle with all four wheels on the ground. That can tear your sh!t up.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've got an '06 X that I've been loving! Sometimes wish that I had gotten a Tacoma or a Frontier, but it has still served me great. Put a K&N intake on it, it helps the mileage and power a little bit. As for the FJ, I drove one of those two when making the decision, liked it sure, but with the suicide doors in the back, it felt so cramped.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Loudpawlz said:


> One of the functions of the locker is to maintain traction and forward momentum precisely when one of the wheels on the same axle leaves the ground. With the locker engaged both wheels spin at the same speed. With an open or limited slip, once a wheel is in the air you lose all drive to the wheel on the ground.
> 
> What you probably don't want to do with a locker is engage it a solid surface and try to turn the vehicle with all four wheels on the ground. That can tear your sh!t up.


Yeah, JRM is a bit misinformed. It is DESIGNED exactly for the thing he says would result in damage. On dirt it is very hard to put enough torque to tear anything up due to traction issues, usually its getting stuck in a hole or something. On slickrock at Moab, well that is a different story.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

gsxunv04 said:


> My tundra's stability control is turned off when in 4 wheel, I am pretty sure it is so when you are offroad and you are likely to rock side to side the side curtain air bags do not deploy. Are you talking about traction control or stability control when you said it kept you from wrapping around a tree on icey roads?


On the Nissan its called 'VDC' or Vehicle Dynamic Control, which is just another way of saying stability control (not traction control, that is ABLS, Anti-lock Brake Limited Slip. ABLS is always on, even in 4-LO, but is disabled when the E-Locker is engaged.

VDC automatically disengages in 4-LO, but is still active in 4-HI. Last winter driving in the snow and ice while towing a boat trailer, I was very glad to have it.

But when 4wheeling in sand or mud, I push the button to maually disengage it.

Side curtain airbags are a potential problem with the Xterra. There have been incidents of them deploying when offroading on the earlier models where they are optional. I haven't heard of any such events in the '09 and '10 models where they became standard, and presumably Nissan made a design change to prevent their accidental inflation.... I purposefully avoided that option in my '08.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

resonance4x4 said:


> I consider a locker a must for any vehicle with IFS.


I've got years of experience wheeling IFS... I never really considered a locker a must.... Limited Slip maybe, but not a locker... But then it depends on where and how you are wheeling I guess. My focus is always on getting from A to B and Tread Lightly and all that.



> This truck started out completely stock and as I started hitting tougher trails, the transformation began. First it was sway bar disconnects, then armor, then ARBs front and rear, then SAS. Lockers are like the easy button.


Nice rig! Love the NATO can and gear box mounts, but where do you keep your spare?


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought a 2010 FJ, and I gotta tell you the visibility thing is not even an issue. The FJ will holds it's value long after the Xterra. I've owned 2 Toyota PU's and both hit 200,000 miles with no major problems. Check out the general forum of the fjcruiserforums.com for a comparison.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

^ already a member! the fj pretty much already crossed the finish line first, i just need to get my finances in order first


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

Loved my Nissan Frontier. I'd definitely go with the Xterra. It's probably the best deal going for a new SUV as far as comfort, capability and price go. I was considering this choice myself and the FJ just didn't measure up for the prices they were asking for. Plus there aren't as many of them making it harder to find the color/options you want for a decent deal.

One other thing is the 4 doors. When I go on biking trips it's great to have full size doors for alot of different reasons. I wouldn't get a 2 door 4x4 unless it has a bed to throw things in.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

frontierwolf said:


> Loved my Nissan Frontier. I'd definitely go with the Xterra. It's probably the best deal going for a new SUV as far as comfort, capability and price go. I was considering this choice myself and the FJ just didn't measure up for the prices they were asking for. Plus there aren't as many of them making it harder to find the color/options you want for a decent deal.
> 
> One other thing is the 4 doors. When I go on biking trips it's great to have full size doors for alot of different reasons. I wouldn't get a 2 door 4x4 unless it has a bed to throw things in.


Congrats on not adding to the hoards of Toyota sheeple. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

frontierwolf said:


> Loved my Nissan Frontier. I'd definitely go with the Xterra. It's probably the best deal going for a new SUV as far as comfort, capability and price go. I was considering this choice myself and the FJ just didn't measure up for the prices they were asking for. Plus there aren't as many of them making it harder to find the color/options you want for a decent deal.
> 
> One other thing is the 4 doors. When I go on biking trips it's great to have full size doors for alot of different reasons. I wouldn't get a 2 door 4x4 unless it has a bed to throw things in.


The suicide doors open wide enough to put the bike in the back through the doors. It is a tight squeeze, but I've done it twice. I ended up adjusting my NorthShoreRack, so that I can lower the rack and still open the rear door without it hitting the rack. (see pic, not my car btw, mine is a 2010)


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

Have you considered the 80 series Land Cruiser? These are extremely capable rigs, even in stock form.

Everything you want to know about Land Cruisers and then some can be found here:

http://forum.ih8mud.com/80-series-tech/


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> Nice rig! Love the NATO can and gear box mounts, but where do you keep your spare?


The spare is in the stock location, underneath. My tires are only 33x10.5 and the spare is 33x9.5. By deflating the spare and bending some of the brackets I was able to fit it under there. I have an onboard air compressor so re-inflating it is not a problem.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i went with the tonka truck! i'm super happy! and the SandStorm/tan is more of a rare color over the others from what i'v been told.... 08, 22k, auto, rear locker, no damage, most it's been is to the beach... i'm loving it!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> i went with the tonka truck! i'm super happy! and the SandStorm/tan is more of a rare color over the others from what i'v been told.... 08, 22k, auto, rear locker, no damage, most it's been is to the beach... i'm loving it!


Welcome to the club! You'll love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Nice, now time for a rack!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm loving it indeed! took a little hit when i got so i have to save some $$ before really playing with it...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats , nice color .


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer the Xterra's more conventional body configuration but when it comes to performance, reliability, durability and resale, IMO the FJ is the better choice. Congrats.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

FJ Cruiser all the way dude.... I like Xterras... but my FJ can go anywhere and everywhere a Modded X can go. The Xterra can not say the same thing about the FJ.


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> i'm loving it indeed! took a little hit when i got so i have to save some $$ before really playing with it...


There's a couple trails out at Pozo you can try. Not too bad. Hi mountain road is one of them.

We've put together a pismo trip every year for the past 8 years now and it's a blast. There are prizes, a gps challenge, clam chowder and some trail runs to pozo. It's great for people new to the sport.
http://www.ultimateyota.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=9022.0;topicseen


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

resonance4x4 said:


> There's a couple trails out at Pozo you can try. Not too bad. Hi mountain road is one of them.
> 
> We've put together a pismo trip every year for the past 8 years now and it's a blast. There are prizes, a gps challenge, clam chowder and some trail runs to pozo. It's great for people new to the sport.
> http://www.ultimateyota.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=9022.0;topicseen


Also depending on where you are... there are groups not clubs.. that meet in you general vicinity.

SOCAL FJS

NORCAL FJS


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

That's basically what we are, not a club, just a toyota forum. This started at yotatech and now migrated to www.ultimateyota.com. We get a lot of FJC's for the pismo run and a lot of landcruisers. I'm guessing we're the second biggest toyota pismo get together, next to the ih8mud surf and turf.

suecyde, where were the last two pictures taken?


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

The easiest way to decide is to ask your self the following questions:

What is the vehicles primary use? (Off Road/ Daily Driver/ Fire Roads)

How much interior space is needed?

Which appeals to you most?

How would you like to be part of a large off road community?

The FJC is a big outdoor enthusiasts tool. Stock it will get you almost anywhere you would like to go. The inside is lined with plastic so makes clean up much easier. The rear seats can be removed so that you can put more bikes inside. There are many forum groups available and the FJC carries a history behind it that started with the FJ40 and later to the FJ60 then to the FJ80 series also known as the 91-97 Land Cruiser....

I bought mine in late 06 so that I could explore the outdoors. I have found myself in places that I would have never thought of going. In situations that I thought were impossible for anything other than a rock crawler to go and have found a group that treats each other like family more than just friends.

There are many choices you can go with.. I know someone mentioned a 91-91 Land Cruiser. That too would be a great choice. But just like the Land Cruiser.....the FJC is a gas hog. It is not a commuter vehicle. Check out some of the forums I posted...and you decide.... here is a one of my favorite videos to get your mind rolling.

Surf N Turf 08 NorCal FJs

Surf N Turf 09 ...........A line up of FJ Cruisers


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: I want the FJ Cruiser! I heard they were going to stop making them though.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

jdreher55 said:


> I want the FJ Cruiser! I heard they were going to stop making them though.


LMAO.... If you go to this website... fjcruiserforums ... you will find that same idea posted as threads everywhere on the site over and over and over..... and each year, another FJC is made. Or you have the option of buying used....which I recommend. So many lightly used FJCs out there that you could really enjoy... If you need help choosing one I can be of help. PM me and I could talk to you about what to look for.

I really hope ppl take the time to look at this vehicle.... it is great and I have had a blast in it. I will be selling mine soon. Not because I want to, but unfortunately it is the wise thing to do for my situation. I would rather have that extra money, since I am getting married soon. The $450 I am paying now would really help to supplement the enjoyment of me and my soon to be wife.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

suecyde said:


> FJ Cruiser all the way dude.... I like Xterras... but my FJ can go anywhere and everywhere a Modded X can go. The Xterra can not say the same thing about the FJ.


wrong.

the Xterra is also available with a rear locker, making it just as capable as the FJ Cruiser. they both have roughly equal approach/breakover/departure angles, wheelbase, and track width. you're ignorant if you think the FJC is that much more capable than an Xterra Off Road.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> wrong.
> 
> the Xterra is also available with a rear locker, making it just as capable as the FJ Cruiser. they both have roughly equal approach/breakover/departure angles, wheelbase, and track width. you're ignorant if you think the FJC is that much more capable than an Xterra Off Road.


Wow... so now we result to calling other members Ignorant.. When you have a decent picture of you off road in your vehicle, then speak, until then keep sitting behind your little computer screen Googling images in places you wish you could actually reach.. and BTW.... if you didn't notice, both the idiots in the picture are holding beer in their hands.. Everyone knows that beer and any event that requires thinking.....is not a good idea.:nono:

The only thing you have proven is that you can use Google to find images and that you get irritated when others show passion about a vehicle they drive..... so you result to insults.. Great first impression.

Hey look I can GOOGLE








POOR XTERRA.....the hidden truth. 4WD Article


----------



## ducatibrandon (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice ride man.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

suecyde said:


> Wow... so now we result to calling other members Ignorant.. When you have a decent picture of you off road in your vehicle, then speak, until then keep sitting behind your little computer screen Googling images in places you wish you could actually reach.. and BTW.... if you didn't notice, both the idiots in the picture are holding beer in their hands.. Everyone knows that beer and any event that requires thinking.....is not a good idea.:nono:
> 
> The only thing you have proven is that you can use Google to find images and that you get irritated when others show passion about a vehicle they drive..... so you result to insults.. Great first impression.






























that photo is of my buddy's FJC. i took the pictures. nobody was drinking a beer. the guy is holding a camera and the girl is drinking a Coke. i am not resorting to name calling. i am pointing out the obvious: you're ignorant.

i am not anti-toyota, but i am anti-ignorant and anti-fanboy. the Xterra Off Road is just as capable as a locked FJ Cruiser. for you to claim otherwise is ignorant. get the point?

my nissan has an ARB rear locker and lunchbox front locker. only on 33s, it will still walk circles around your FJ Cruiser.



















you say you can go anywhere a modded Xterra can go? i'd like to see you follow this one:










have a nice day.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> i'm loving it indeed! took a little hit when i got so i have to save some $$ before really playing with it...


congrats on the purchase! i love the Sandstorm color. i wanted to repaint my Nissan in that color. does your truck have the rear locker? planning on any mods?


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Funny thing is you posted a picture above saying... Friends dont let friends drive Toyotas... then later you say it was a picture of your Buddy's FJC... perhaps you should think before you post. How bout we get back on topic... instead of resulting to picking internet fights.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

suecyde said:


> perhaps you should think before you post.


funny you should say that.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

suecyde said:


> LMAO.... If you go to this website... fjcruiserforums ... you will find that same idea posted as threads everywhere on the site over and over and over..... and each year, another FJC is made. Or you have the option of buying used....which I recommend. So many lightly used FJCs out there that you could really enjoy... If you need help choosing one I can be of help. PM me and I could talk to you about what to look for.
> 
> I really hope ppl take the time to look at this vehicle.... it is great and I have had a blast in it. I will be selling mine soon. Not because I want to, but unfortunately it is the wise thing to do for my situation. I would rather have that extra money, since I am getting married soon. The $450 I am paying now would really help to supplement the enjoyment of me and my soon to be wife.


I have no source for where I heard that "rumor" but I'm glad to hear they aren't going to stop making them b/c I love them. I will probably be in the market for one in about a year.

And what's up w/ the argument between the Nissan and the Toyota, they are both good vehicles. I know Nissan makes a good 4x4, I had a Pathfinder that was unstoppable.


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

jdreher55 said:


> And what's up w/ the argument between the Nissan and the Toyota, they are both good vehicles.


Seriously. It's a dumb argument. All these modern trucks are pretty much the same.

The important thing is to get out and have fun with friends and family. Tread lightly, volunteer to help maintain the trails and protect what we still have.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

alexrex20 said:


> congrats on the purchase! i love the Sandstorm color. i wanted to repaint my Nissan in that color. does your truck have the rear locker? planning on any mods?


it does indeed have a locker! some of the things on my mod wish list :
- roof rack mounted light bar(4lights)
- http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-front-bumper-light-bar.html
- http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-baja-trd-basket.html 
- 2 jerry can's
- roof rack mounted tent
- cb radio
- tow straps
- new tires ( when the current ones are no longer serviceable)
- trailer hitch
- skid plates 
- 110v converter 
- front/rear bumpers
- winch
.... who knows what else, but i'm broke so at the most for right now, a whole lot of nothing because i didn't eat my own words from a previous post


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

suecyde said:


> Funny thing is you posted a picture above saying... Friends dont let friends drive Toyotas... then later you say it was a picture of your Buddy's FJC... perhaps you should think before you post. How bout we get back on topic... instead of resulting to picking internet fights.





suecyde in a private message said:


> Are you a prick naturally or you just looking to pick a fight behind your computer screen?
> 
> You disagree with a point I am making...? Then say so... don't post up smart ass comments just to make yourself look tough or smart. Perhaps you are this way since you know you are wrong so you find yourself defending you vehicle the only way you know how... by insulting someone you have never met. Grow up... it is a vehicle that you obviously feel compelled to protect because you know very well that the two vehicles side by side, the FJC will always come up on top. Nissan is known for having excellent track vehicles not for off road. Toyota has proven it's self since the 60s.. Come up with an actual argument instead of using insults for fuel.


looks like you're wrong again, just as you were wrong about everything in your first post. i did not find the picture of the flopped FJC on Google. the people in the pic were not drinking beer. my vehicle can most certainly go anywhere your FJC can go, and then some.

and now you're proclaiming that Nissan does not offer anything to compete with the FJC.

keep living in your fantasy world.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> it does indeed have a locker! some of the things on my mod wish list :
> - roof rack mounted light bar(4lights)
> - http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-front-bumper-light-bar.html
> - http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-baja-trd-basket.html
> ...


check out TTORA and and Expedition Portal. they're great forums with lots of good info about the mods you're considering.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

it might just be me, but i'm pretty sure every off road vehicle is prone to roll over regardless of it's year, make or model ... either way, I'd like to be saved by anyone on a trail..


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> it might just be me, but i'm pretty sure every off road vehicle is prone to roll over regardless of it's year, make or model ... either way, I'd like to be saved by anyone on a trail..


:thumbsup: This seems to be the best post of the thread outside of the pics of the FJC's and Xterras. The arguments though.... come on...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> looks like you're wrong again, just as you were wrong about everything in your first post. i did not find the picture of the flopped FJC on Google. the people in the pic were not drinking beer. my vehicle can most certainly go anywhere your FJC can go, and then some.
> 
> and now you're proclaiming that Nissan does not offer anything to compete with the FJC.
> 
> keep living in your fantasy world.


dude, no one cares.. the OP already bought the truck he wanted.. and you just stumble on this thread, begin an argument.. and keep going and going...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

FLMike said:


> dude, no one cares.. the OP already bought the truck he wanted.. and you just stumble on this thread, begin an argument.. and keep going and going...


and?


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> looks like you're wrong again, just as you were wrong about everything in your first post. i did not find the picture of the flopped FJC on Google. the people in the pic were not drinking beer. my vehicle can most certainly go anywhere your FJC can go, and then some.
> 
> and now you're proclaiming that Nissan does not offer anything to compete with the FJC.
> 
> keep living in your fantasy world.


WOW... your a sad individual. You take a private message and post it for what reason? How does my PM to you have anything to do with this thread. I don't know you, by your attitude I really do not want to know you.... stop picking fights on the internet. You only make your self look like an ass.

Now if you can give the gentlemen asking about X-Terras a reason to buy one, then please do. Otherwise keep the comments to yourself...you are not providing anything to this forum by arguing with me. Calling me names and attempting to put me down.

IMO.... FJC is a better all around vehicle while the X does provide 4 doors which is also nice.. There are several things I do like about the X... imo the body styling is nice. I am not sure if the current model still have it but the older models used to have a step on the rear bumper for the roof rack. I personally like how the Xterra looks but like how my FJC performs.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> looks like you're wrong again, just as you were wrong about everything in your first post. i did not find the picture of the flopped FJC on Google. the people in the pic were not drinking beer. my vehicle can most certainly go anywhere your FJC can go, and then some.
> 
> and now you're proclaiming that Nissan does not offer anything to compete with the FJC.
> 
> keep living in your fantasy world.


What gives man? Not showing a whole lot of class.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Edited ...no reason to continue..


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> it does indeed have a locker! some of the things on my mod wish list :
> - roof rack mounted light bar(4lights)
> - http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-front-bumper-light-bar.html
> - http://www.fjcruiseraccessory.com/fj-cruiser-baja-trd-basket.html
> ...


Unfortunately, since you live in CA you can't get the good jerry cans that don't leak gas all over the ground because of CARB regulations. If you can somehow get the nato cans or scepter cans, they're worth the price.

I'm not a fan of the roof top tents because if you want to drive around at all then you have to take down the tent and all your stuff. This doesn't work well when you setup a base camp and hit multiple trails or go off fishing or hiking somewhere.

Make sure you get tow straps that DO NOT have hooks on them. These are not made for recovery, these are just made for towing.

Everything else on your list looks like a good start. Oh, maybe a hi lift jack and definitely an air compressor or CO2.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

resonance4x4 said:


> Unfortunately, since you live in CA you can't get the good jerry cans that don't leak gas all over the ground because of CARB regulations. If you can somehow get the nato cans or scepter cans, they're worth the price.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the roof top tents because if you want to drive around at all then you have to take down the tent and all your stuff. This doesn't work well when you setup a base camp and hit multiple trails or go off fishing or hiking somewhere.
> 
> ...


good deal, thank you resonance... i'll look into the other type of cans. i didn't know the right term. i'm just looking for 2 extra external gas cans to take on long trips. i'm researching electric pumps to plug into the cig.light outlet and they seam to be fairly inexpensive. i hear what you are saying about putting the tent and from what I've seen they are pretty expensive.

i'm looking at this for the hi lift jack?: http://www.quadratec.com/manufacture/Hi-Lift/Jeep+Winches,+Recovery+&+Safety+Gear/index.htm


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

Come to think of it, I've only ever needed extra gas when I did a death valley trip and even then I only needed 1 can. I don't think you'll need 2.

Cigarette lighter compressors are junk and should be avoided. At the very least you'll want one that hooks directly to the battery. You're looking at spending at $100 and up to $400 for the really really good ones. I just picked this one up and did a review: http://www.ultimateyota.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=8343.0

The alternative is a powertank (CO2) which is much faster at filling up tires but is also more expensive. Lot's of people swear by mostly for the speed but also because they can be used to reseat the bead if you roll your tire off the rim. A cheaper way is to piece together all the parts yourself.

Any hi lift jack will do and I recommend you get the 48". The 60" is pretty long and cumbersome.

Let me know if you have any more questions, I'm glad to help.


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

I own an 07 Frontier and find it great for hauling bikes and gear. Bikes stay in the bed under the camper top, locked up and clean. If you were so inclined, you could build a sleeping shelf in the bed for super fast camp set tup, or stelth urban camping.

There is a current TSB out on the Frontier / Xtera motors. They are burning through the orgional timing chain tensioners in 25,000 miles. The TSB replaces them under warrenty with an updated design, but the longevity of that new part is currently unknown (nature of new parts). 

If you're looking for off road fun, a shorter wheel base than a truck is the way to go. Making tight turns or turning around is tough in the frontier. You will most likey not need a locker, I've only used mine in the winter for trail head accces twice in 3 years, never needed it on dry trails. Traction control works well. You'll likly find your new truck ($$$) is tougher than you are willing to go.

As mentioned before the solid axle land cruiser would be just about the ultimate trail approach vehical. Superb comfert, part time 4x4, locking center diff, and two locking axle difs, and priced so you don't mind a few offroad dings in it, toyota quality.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CDS123 said:


> There is a current TSB out on the Frontier / Xtera motors. They are burning through the orgional timing chain tensioners in 25,000 miles.


Yeah, I have an 05 Frontier, 65k on it and no timing chain problem. If the problem were that widespread, they'd have a recall not a TSB. Trust me, I wish it were the recall...then I wouldn't have to worry.
I do have the fuel sending unit problem though...lame.


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

I also had the fuel sending unit problem, but a part change out fixed it. Been reliable ever since.

Glad to hear your timing chain has stood the test of time, could be there was just a bad batch of chains or tensioner and I was one of the unlucky few that got one.

Nissan dealership has been great in servicing the car through these problems, took care of it under warrantee, got the truck back to me fast, did it right the first time, and even drove me to work after the drop off. I've been really happy with the service I've gotten from them, they do seem to stand behind their product well.

If I were going to make a decision between the FJ and the Xtera, I'd go with the one that was more comfortable, easier to drive, and you're most excited about. In the practical terms, one of the models of the FJ offers full time 4x4 that would be great to have on the road when it snows.


----------



## spartan0622 (Jul 6, 2010)

CDS123 said:


> I own an 07 Frontier and find it great for hauling bikes and gear. Bikes stay in the bed under the camper top, locked up and clean. If you were so inclined, you could build a sleeping shelf in the bed for super fast camp set tup, or stelth urban camping.
> 
> There is a current TSB out on the Frontier / Xtera motors. They are burning through the orgional timing chain tensioners in 25,000 miles. The TSB replaces them under warrenty with an updated design, but the longevity of that new part is currently unknown (nature of new parts).
> 
> ...


i like the land cruiser. agree with you on that. i believe the land cruisers are all time 4wd though. well i know most of the 90s models are.


----------



## spartan0622 (Jul 6, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> for an unknown reason, im just not a fan of the 4runner. great truck i'm sure, but to me it seems it's more of a fit if i had a family to haul around... it's still a close race between the two, a few more longer test drives are needed


actually the 4runner isnt that much bigger (especially the late 90s gen). two rows of seating and they are solid off road. they also come with and optional lock in rear diff. so if you arent wanting somethin really new you might want to look into the 4runner. i say drive them and sleep on it and then take your pick.


----------



## spartan0622 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zasshu said:


> Love the FJs! Is there a solid front axle option for them?


nope and thats what i was praying for when they announced the release of this vehicle. It seems like jeep is the only company who still offers that on a new vehicle.


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

Opps, I ment to say the LC was full time 4x4 with a locking center dif for off road use.


----------



## suecyde (Aug 19, 2008)

91-97 LCs all come with solid front axles and are all FT 4WD. 93-97 LCs came with front and rear cab selectable e-lockers. IMO the 93-97 LC is the all around vehicle Toyota ever made. It is a large vehicle, with enough space for 5 adults, great off road capabilities, good cargo space, reliable, and still comfortable for long trips... the only 2 things that are possibly negatives are it's size and fuel economy... 

Again this is my opinion.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

suecyde said:


> FJ Cruiser all the way dude.... I like Xterras... but my FJ can go anywhere and everywhere a Modded X can go. The Xterra can not say the same thing about the FJ.


Whatever dude. The most limiting factors with an Xterra in stock form is the sucky OEM tires and the stupid plastic mudguards that break off on the first rock you go over. Other than that..... yeah, I could say the same thing back when I was stock. Not trying to start anything, I'm just saying...


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

resonance4x4 said:


> Unfortunately, since you live *ANYWHERE IN THE USA*you can't get the good jerry cans that don't leak gas all over the ground because of CARB regulations. If you can somehow get the nato cans or scepter cans, they're worth the price.


Fixed that for you. The new CARB regulations apply to anywhere in the US, not just CA anymore. Sucks big time. The sources for NATO cans are getting few and far between.

I bought a couple cans and a pour spout from this source a couple months ago. Recommend anyone who thinks that they might need a non-CARB fuel can to get some before they run out. The pour spout is excellent, but unfortunatly doesn't fit non-leaded fuel openings.

http://www.pinzgauer.com/showdetails.php?cat=surplus&partno=SAV1100U


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Went through this same dilemma recently. The Xterra was winning due to its more practical nature. I was loking at the Xterra Offroad. Then I made a critical move- just for kicks, I drove a stock V8 4x4 Toyota 4Runner. I drove it quite a bit- normal roads, highways, twisty roads, and even offroad. That threw everything out of whack. Plus with so many aftermarket lift and accesories options, guess what is in my garage as of two hours ago?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

after having the FJ for a short time i realized some things... i really do enjoy off roading! it's so much fun getting out and putting the stock fj through it's paces.... BUT i enjoy it so much that the research I've done made me realize just how much $$ it would cost to get the fj upgraded to go where i want it to go as well as the high cost of getting pulled off a mountain in the middle of nowhere if broken down. this realization and fun experiences made me realize just how much i love and miss my beloved "Wife". it brought to light just how much i miss the relaxing therapeutic Saturday and Sunday car shows and the comforting notion that if i break down weather if it's at the track or the highway AAA will be there to save me... with the unknown future of room mate stuff and the rental lease, the FJ will more then likely be passed off to someone else and in it's place either a "HawkHauler" or a beater so that the BlackHawk can be fixed so that she can spread her wings and fly again... the Fj is fun, there's no question about it, but i really miss my baby!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> after having the FJ for a short time i realized some things... i really do enjoy off roading! it's so much fun getting out and putting the stock fj through it's paces.... BUT i enjoy it so much that the research I've done made me realize just how much $$ it would cost to get the fj upgraded to go where i want it to go ....


Yeah, I here ya. It is a nice vehicle, if you really want to do serious off road, you should really get a beater jeep, for 5k, then drop 30k into it. You will get a more capable rock crawler than a stock FJC at 35k. But that is not what I wanted.

For me, I just wanted to get far enough away from snotty people and their rules, so I can mountain bike without dealing with the whine. It is a capable vehicle, and pleasant to ride in. I use mine for commuting 100%. Mine fits 4 bikes on the hitch rack, and a bike in the back seat with the seats folded down. Alternatively, it will haul 4 freeriders and their FR/DH bikes and gear for a trip to Whistler, or whereever. It also hauls 100 gallon fish tanks, 4' x 8' plywood, and 10' trailers.

It does exactly what I want it to do. It is a near perfect vehicle for me. For others that may be an Xterra, or a 4Runner, or a Jeep, or a Baja Bug.


----------



## Frogeye (Jul 10, 2010)

*Fj*

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/3148294053/sizes/m/


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Im on my 2nd*



RacerLex said:


> Have you considered the 80 series Land Cruiser? These are extremely capable rigs, even in stock form.
> 
> Everything you want to know about Land Cruisers and then some can be found here:
> 
> http://forum.ih8mud.com/80-series-tech/


3rd generation 4runner. Love um..


----------



## resonance4x4 (Mar 7, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> after having the FJ for a short time i realized some things... i really do enjoy off roading! it's so much fun getting out and putting the stock fj through it's paces.... BUT i enjoy it so much that the research I've done made me realize just how much $$ it would cost to get the fj upgraded to go where i want it to go as well as the high cost of getting pulled off a mountain in the middle of nowhere if broken down. this realization and fun experiences made me realize just how much i love and miss my beloved "Wife". it brought to light just how much i miss the relaxing therapeutic Saturday and Sunday car shows and the comforting notion that if i break down weather if it's at the track or the highway AAA will be there to save me... with the unknown future of room mate stuff and the rental lease, the FJ will more then likely be passed off to someone else and in it's place either a "HawkHauler" or a beater so that the BlackHawk can be fixed so that she can spread her wings and fly again... the Fj is fun, there's no question about it, but i really miss my baby!


This is why you never go alone and preferably with a 4x4 club that can tow you out. Most clubs have a few people who regularly tow their rigs to the trails so if you do break down your truck can ride back on a trailer. In fact, usualy the people in the clubs are so nice that they'll drive hours from their house just to trailer your truck back home.

However, most of the trails that you'll take a stockish truck on will not severely break the truck. You might break a CV axle but that's a somewhat easy trail fix. Just carry a spare axle. It takes a pretty tough trail or a lead foot to break anything. It all depends on your driving style. I'm pretty easy going on my truck and I've never broken anything.


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

I vote for the FJ. Had a serious roll over accident and my 2 year old daughter, husband and myself walked away.

Im sure the X is safe too but I just love my truck. Went and got another one after the accident.


From MTB
 
From MTB

From MTB

From MTB


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm kind late in this debate but here's my choice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim allan (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.thenewx.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5479

I liked the xterra until I saw that thread....

I vote for a 02 4 runner great vehicles


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jrm said:


> it can only be used in 4 wheel low b/c both wheels have to be on the ground for it to be effective. Otherwise if you have one wheel down it will rip up the rear end.
> 
> I dont know if ill ever use it but its nice to have.


Even without a locker it has ATRAC - and Nissan has an equivalent system. Those systems use ABS sensor to detect a spinning wheel and brake it - sending torque over open differential to a wheel on the ground. Not as good as locker - as it needs a slip to activate and will only apply one half of available torque - but it work quite well.

My old BMW station wagon with AWD had an equivalent system - worked very well on snowy roads and some gravel fireroads.

There is a mod for earlier FJ to enable ATRAC to work together with rear locker (they do not have a front locker as IFS may blow - electronic brake activated traction system is much better for IFS). It is hard to correctly use a front locker anyway.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

Go for the FJ! Anyway here's my 3rd gen 4runner right after her oil change.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Tim allan said:


> http://www.thenewx.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5479
> 
> I liked the xterra until I saw that thread....
> 
> I vote for a 02 4 runner great vehicles


Not as big of an issue as you might think. Its happened to a few people, many of them added much larger tires and suspension lift and wheel their xterras harder than they should.... too much skinny pedal.

For everyone that its happened to, there are thousands and thousands of us who also wheel and it hasn't happened.

If it does happen it is pretty easily fixed and can give you an excuse to do the Titan swap upgrade. Bottom line is if you go wheeling, expect stuff to break out on the trail. That's the risk you take and the price you pay, and it will happen to any vehicle, jeep, FJ, Xterra, anything.


----------



## Tim allan (Sep 6, 2009)

GpzGuy said:


> Not as big of an issue as you might think. Its happened to a few people, many of them added much larger tires and suspension lift and wheel their xterras harder than they should.... too much skinny pedal.
> 
> For everyone that its happened to, there are thousands and thousands of us who also wheel and it hasn't happened.
> 
> If it does happen it is pretty easily fixed and can give you an excuse to do the Titan swap upgrade. Bottom line is if you go wheeling, expect stuff to break out on the trail. That's the risk you take and the price you pay, and it will happen to any vehicle, jeep, FJ, Xterra, anything.


there is a video of a guy in a stock base frontier destroying his front diff, and nissan hasn't really done anything to fix the problem....and you act like the titan swap is so easy and cheap....If I spent all that money on a new suv or truck would like to know I could thrash it with some throttle up a steep hill and not have to worry about cracking the diff, just saying

there is also cases of a guy running 37s on his stock ifs tacoma (a 2001) and beating the tar out of it at telico and such ( not mudhole) and not snapping cv axles imo the 1st gen tacomas are as good as it gets in midsize trucks but the later ones they have tried to ride there name a little more


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been wheeling my Xterra hard ever since I've got it, but not stupidly hard. I'm a firm believer in 'tread lightly'. No problems at all. Like I said, for the few dozen of people that have had problems, there are thousands who haven't, and probably never will. 

And yep, a Titan sawp is easy. Cheap? Its all relative.


----------

